# Wyoming's Super Tags



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Starting in 2014 Wyoming will sell raffle tickets for big game and trophy game licenses. There's $10 Super Tags good for any one of 10 game species and $30 Trifecta Super Tags good for 3 game species of the winner's choice.

http://content.govdelivery.com/accounts/WYWGFD/bulletins/9b6cbf

Get yer plastic out fellas.

.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oh snap! That's gonna be hard not to waste my money on that one...:grin:


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Like berrybaster said:

So there's a chance??

*I'm IN!!!!*


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Well just spent $30 bucks on elk...hope the wife doesn't see that one.:shock:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I signed up for about $100 worth and then let my application time out. I didn't go back and re-enter. It is very tempting though.

The Department has some budget issues and is looking for new ways to generate income.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

bowhunt3r4l1f3 said:


> Well just spent $30 bucks on elk...hope the wife doesn't see that one.:shock:


That would be FUNNY if you won the lotto---And you drew it.

Cuz if it happens, We want a thread titled...' How I saved my marriage'.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> I signed up for about $100 worth and then let my application time out. I didn't go back and re-enter. It is very tempting though.
> 
> The Department has some budget issues and is looking for new ways to generate income.


They should just double the number of antelope tags.------SS


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> They should just double the number of antelope tags.------SS


 They will probably do that anyway.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Washington had a similar deal a few years back except it was for a Washington lifetime license. After blowing a couple hundred bucks I decided I am just never that lucky.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Winners of the raffle, *after purchasing the appropriate license*, will be able to hunt in any open hunt area for the species they win.

Goob, What does this mean?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Winners of the raffle, *after purchasing the appropriate license*, will be able to hunt in any open hunt area for the species they win.
> 
> Goob, What does this mean?


That's a great question.

Anyone can buy the raffle tickets and you don't need a WY Big Game or Trophy whatever-the-species license nor need to be entered in the draw for any Big Game or Trophy Game specie.

An example:
So you have no WY tag or apps. Then you win the raffle for Mountain Sheep. Now if you want to use the raffle ticket that you won you must pay for the tag.

It's a big deal for some. No one knows what the odds are, but hey, the way it looks with the preference point system I will be eligible for a sheep tag in 2135.


----------

